# Organizing Nandroid Backups



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So I now have multiple backups - one for stock 893, stock 901, Kin3tx, and now Eclipse.

I tried moving them into subfolders under mnt\sd-ext\clockwork\backup, but seems AppExtractor, Titanium, and Clockwork can't understand they're in a subfolder, and tries to open the folder, which of course errors out.

Therefore, can I rename these backup files and still have them recognized?? I think I saw a post or two somewhere that you can't have a space in the filename... any other restrictions anyone else has found?

I need to organize these somehow so that I can remember what each one is, whenever the time comes.

Thanks


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried that once, and renamed mine to only try and use it afterwards and it did not work. Was not recognized. I was pissed.. I just leave them as they are now...


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm.. there has to be a better way...?

Anyone else?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> I tried that once, and renamed mine to only try and use it afterwards and it did not work. Was not recognized. I was pissed.. I just leave them as they are now...


Did you include spaces? I heard renaming is acceptable as long as you don't have spaces. I renamed a backup without spaces so I am hoping it will work if the time comes. Otherwise, I will make another poster backup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cannot remember if I had spaces or not.....


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Make folder, name it the ROM, date, info etc and move the folder from clockwork into your newly made folder without changing the name or anything. You can also rename them using underscores, lets say this is the official back-up name 2012-01-05.06.10.51, I would rename it 2012-11-05.06.10.51_eclipse_v21_guiding_light_theme


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

ok wait - make a folder and put a file with the exact same name as the folder in it? Or just rename with long underscores like above? Have you tested?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

LDubs said:


> ok wait - make a folder and put a file with the exact same name as the folder in it? Or just rename with long underscores like above? Have you tested?


That was actually two options, I'll clarify. You can make a completely separate folder and add sub-folders with your rom info, then cut and paste your back-ups from clockwork and add them to the appropriate folder. For instance, I have a folder on my sdcard-ext named "clockwork back-ups" within I have sub-folders "eclipse, liberty etc." Within those folders I have folders with the descriptions. "guilding light theme, epic blue theme etc." within those folders are the clockwork back-ups that I cut and pasted without altering the names. When I want to restore them, I copy them back to the original clockwork, backup folder (they have to be restored from the original clockwork, backup folder). OR you can rename them within the original clockwork, backup folder with underscores like  "2012-01-05.06.10.51", I would rename it "2012-11-05.06.10.51_eclipse_v21_guiding_light_theme", And yes I've tested. I've been doing it this way since i've been making nandroid backups. And you CAN'T make sub-folders in the original clockwork, backup folders.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> That was actually two options, I'll clarify. You can make a completely separate folder and add sub-folders with your rom info, then cut and paste your back-ups from clockwork and add them to the appropriate folder. For instance, I have a folder on my sdcard-ext named "clockwork back-ups" within I have sub-folders "eclipse, liberty etc." Within those folders I have folders with the descriptions. "guilding light theme, epic blue theme etc." within those folders are the clockwork back-ups that I cut and pasted without altering the names. When I want to restore them, I copy them back to the original clockwork, backup folder (they have to be restored from the original clockwork, backup folder). OR you can rename them within the original clockwork, backup folder with underscores like  "2012-01-05.06.10.51", I would rename it "2012-11-05.06.10.51_eclipse_v21_guiding_light_theme", And yes I've tested. I've been doing it this way since i've been making nandroid backups. And you CAN'T make sub-folders in the original clockwork, backup folders.


Thanks for clarification!


----------

